# Obama News Thread



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama campaigns against Bush -- again...*

*







*

*At West Point, president talks of new 'international order'...*

*Uses teleprompters...*

*Tepid applause from cadets: Cuts 'That's a lot of cheering' line from prepared remarks...*

*Lays out security strategy based in diplomacy...*

*Senators: Obama admin keeps Congress in dark on intel...*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

The gentleman on the left looks like he is trying his best to not smack that smug look off of odramas face. Sir you are a stronger man than I.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*RASMUSSEN: OBAMA APPROVAL DROPS TO 44%.... DEVELOPING...*

_*Dem Freshmen Run Away From Obama...*_

*63% Now Favor Repeal of HealthCare Law...*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FLASH: NETWORKS BEGIN TO TURN ON OBAMA... *

*ABC 'WORLD NEWS' TAKES NEW 'CRITICAL' TONE**... *

*CBS 'EVENING NEWS', HALF OF SHOW ON SPILL, AND WHAT ADMIN HASN'T DONE**... *

*NBC: 'NO END IN SIGHT'**... DEVELOPING... *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Updates on Obamas wanderings:

*







*
*THE GODS ARE ANGRY! *

*Thunder, lightning stop Obama Memorial Day speech ELWOOD, Illinois (Reuters) - President Barack Obama's Memorial Day observance was stopped in its tracks on Monday by a torrential downpour accompanied by bolts of lightning and booming thunder. *

*Thunder, lightning stop Obama Memorial Day speech - Yahoo! News *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*This ass wipe should worry about what is going onin the UK not the USA.*

*Paul McCartney: Lay Off "Great Guy" Obama *

*By DANIEL MACHT *

*Updated 7:45 AM EDT, Wed, Jun 2, 2010*

AP 
Paul McCartney would like President Obama's critics to let him be.
"I'm a big fan, he's a great guy. So lay off him, he's doing great," the British songsmith said on Tuesday, ABC News reported.
This year's recipient of the Library of Congress's Gershwin Prize for Popular song, McCartney is set to perform at the White House Wednesday evening and be feted by fellow musicians Stevie Wonder, Faith Hill, the Jonas Brothers, Elvis Costello and Herbie Hancock, among others.
Speaking at a press conference in Washington ahead of the event, McCartney, 67, said he planned to "try to have fun" but predicted a case of the nerves when performing "like, three feet away" from Obama.

Paul McCartney: Lay Off ?Great Guy? Obama | NBC Washington

---------- Post added at 08:40 ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 ----------

Morris: Obama doesn't have a clue

Conservatives are so enraged at Obama's socialism and radicalism that they are increasingly surprised to learn that he is incompetent as well. The sight of his blithering and blustering while the most massive oil spill in history moves closer to America's beaches not only reminds one of Bush's terrible performance during Katrina, but calls to mind Jimmy Carter's incompetence in the face of the hostage crisis. 
America is watching the president alternate between wringing his hands in helplessness and pointing his finger in blame when he should be solving the most pressing environmental problem America has faced in the past 50 years. We are watching generations of environmental protection swept away as marshes, fisheries, vacation spots, recreational beaches, wetlands, hatcheries and sanctuaries fall prey to the oil spill invasion. And, all the while, the president acts like a spectator, interrupting his basketball games only to excoriate BP for its failure to contain the spill.

Morris: Obama doesn?t have a clue - TheHill.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama visit rumors swirl on Vineyard*

By K.C. Myers / Cape Cod Times
EDGARTOWN - The island rumor mill is grinding about a possible presidential vacation this summer.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I would have no problem with him taking a permanent vacation. I say give Biden a chance hell could he possibly be worse?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Boehner to Bashing Beatle: Apologize! 
by Connie Hair 

06/04/2010

Sir Paul McCartney's cheap shot aimed at former President George W. Bush at a White House event on Wednesday has prompted House Minority Leader John Boehner to demand an apology from the Beatle.

McCartney literally gushed over President Obama throughout his East Room concert. "Getting this prize would just be good enough, but getting it from this president&#8230;" McCartney said letting his praise trail off as if there were vast volumes left unsaid.

The prize McCartney was given is the Gershwin Prize for Popular Song, a lifetime achievement award bestowed by the Library of Congress.

McCartney ended the evening taking a baseless cheap shot at former President George W. Bush.

"After the last eight years, it's great to have a President who knows what a library is," McCartney quipped.

When did decorum go out of style?

Former Beatle Sir Paul McCartney takes cheap shot at President George W. Bush at White House event. - HUMAN EVENTS


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama Calls Helen Thomas Remark 'Offensive'*

Published June 08, 2010
| Associated Press

WASHINGTON -- President Barack Obama says he considers veteran White House correspondent Helen Thomas' remarks about Israel "offensive."
Asked during an interview with NBC about Thomas' comments saying Israel should "get the hell out of Palestine," Obama said he believes those statements were "out of line." At the same time, he said he recognized Thomas' long service covering presidents dating back to John F. Kennedy.

FOXNews.com - Obama Calls Helen Thomas Remark 'Offensive'

*







*
*SEEKING 'ASS TO KICK' *


*GOP Rips Obama 'No Excuses' Speech*

Republicans taunt president's 'don't make excuses' grad speech, saying he's passed the buck plenty of times










*VIDEO: STUDENT FALLS ASLEEP DURING OBAMA LECTURE...*


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes it is happeneing! Obama is not left (stupid) enough for the left and obviously not conservative enough for the right. People are starting to get annoyed. I am also embarrased that some of the places I work at are represented by the SEIU (they do dislike Deval Patrick). Every news letter I see on the walls at these places is some type of Obama and Menino photo fest. The SEIU is pretty much in bed with Obama. I also doubt that the SEIU is encouraging ENGLISH SPEAKING people to work in Healthcare. 

Most Nurses and Docs (through thick accents) do speak english. Its Housekeeping and nurse's aides who don't, the most important people besides the obvious. Thanks SEIU for encouraging people to speak English!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Alien in the White House *

*The distance between the president and the people is beginning to be revealed.*

*By DOROTHY RABINOWITZ *

The deepening notes of disenchantment with Barack Obama now issuing from commentators across the political spectrum were predictable. So, too, were the charges from some of the president's earliest enthusiasts about his failure to reflect a powerful sense of urgency about the oil spill.
There should have been nothing puzzling about his response to anyone who has paid even modest critical attention to Mr. Obama's pronouncements. For it was clear from the first that this president-single-minded, ever-visible, confident in his program for a reformed America saved from darkness by his arrival-was wanting in certain qualities citizens have until now taken for granted in their presidents. Namely, a tone and presence that said: This is the Americans' leader, a man of them, for them, the nation's voice and champion. Mr. Obama wasn't lacking in concern about the oil spill. What he lacked was that voice-and for good reason.

Dorothy Rabinowitz: The Alien in the White House - WSJ.com

*Left-Wing Icon Daniel Ellsberg: 'Obama Deceives the Public'... *

*Obama issuing new orders federal agencies at 'feverish pace'...*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I see a dark cloud encompassing our great nation and it scares the hell out of me.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Its the weekly bullshit session.

Obama: Republicans blocking progress in Congress

 

AP - President Barack Obama, wearing a Chicago White Sox hat, talks on a phone during a baseball game between &#8230;

 

Slideshow:President Barack Obama



Play Video Barack Obama Video:Obama dashing to Ohio to keep economy out front *KVUE-TV Austin*

 

Play Video Barack Obama Video:Raw video: Obama watches Nats vs. White Sox *AP*

57 mins ago

WASHINGTON - President Barack Obama accused Republicans on Saturday of blocking legislation that would boost the nation's economic recovery and lift a $75 million cap on what oil companies must pay to families and small businesses affected by an oil spill.
Obama said the stalled Senate bill would extend unemployment benefits to workers without jobs and a tax credit for first-time homebuyers. He also said the legislation would save thousands of jobs across the country.
"Unfortunately, the Republican leadership in the Senate won't even allow this legislation to come up for a vote," the president said in his weekly radio and Internet address. "And if this obstruction continues, unemployed Americans will see their benefits stop. Teachers and firefighters will lose their jobs. Families will pay more for their first home."
Republicans, Obama said, are hurting the country and the economy by refusing to let the legislation move forward. He said the bill meant to hasten the economy recovery and lift the $75 million oil spill limit deserved a vote.

BP had paid out $95 million as of Friday and written about 30,000 checks to settle about half of the 63,000 claims it has received, a company spokesman said.
The chief of the Independent Claims Facility - the office charged with distributing $20 billion in compensation from BP - said a plan to handle the remaining damage claims should be in place within about six weeks.

Obama: Republicans blocking progress in Congress - Yahoo! News


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If that asshole was on fire I wouldnt piss on him to put it out:stomp:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama embraces incremental response to gay agenda*

WASHINGTON (AP) - President Barack Obama is chipping away at his long list of promises to gay voters but has yet to win the enthusiastic backing of the reliably Democratic voting bloc. 
The Obama White House has accomplished more than any other on gay rights, yet has drawn sharp criticism from an unexpected constituency: the same gay activists who backed the president's election campaign. Instead of the sweeping change gays and lesbians had sought, a piece-by-piece approach has been the administration's favored strategy, drawing neither serious fire from conservatives nor lavish praise from activists. Obama on Tuesday planned to tick through some of the accomplishments at a meeting with grass-roots gay activists at the White House. His administration planned to announce Wednesday that the Labor Department would order businesses to extend unpaid leave for gay workers to care for newborns or loved ones.

My Way News - Obama embraces incremental response to gay agenda

*Defaced image of President Obama placed next to picture of Unabomber on toolbox at Bronx firehouse*

BY Kerry Burke and Christina Boyle 
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITERS









Toolbox at East Tremont, Bronx, firehouse with defaced image of President Obama and a sketch of the Unabomber.

A Bronx firehouse is feeling the heat after officials discovered an image of President Obama was painted on a toolbox - and then defaced with the word "hustler."
An iconic picture of the President above the word "BELIEVE" appears to have been stenciled on a large toolbox visible inside Engine 45, Ladder 58 in East Tremont.
Right across Obama's face is the word "HUSTLER" in big red letters.
And underneath the image, someone scrawled "Allah Akbar" - "God is great" in Arabic - in black ink.
Lt. Kenneth Durante refused to comment on the images when questioned at the firehouse Monday.
FDNY officials said last night they launched an internal probe after the Daily News brought the images to their attention.

Defaced image of President Obama placed next to picture of Unabomber on toolbox at Bronx firehouse

*Amid crises, Obama declares war -- on Arizona*​
*By: Byron York *
*Chief Political Correspondent*
*June 22, 2010 *​
The Obama administration has a lot of fights on its hands. Putting aside real wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, there's the battle against leaking oil in the Gulf, the struggle against 9.7 percent unemployment across the country, and clashes over the president's agenda on Capitol Hill. Despite all that, the White House has found time to issue a new declaration of war, this time against an unlikely enemy: the state of Arizona.​
Read more at the Washington Examiner: Amid crises, Obama declares war -- on Arizona | Washington Examiner​
*Leave "president" off Obama Parkway? Council says no way* 
*Uncategorized* - posted by Mark Schlueb on May, 18 2009 5:21 PM

Discuss This: Comments(3)

It's official: An 800-foot stretch of Orlando road is now named "President *Barack Obama* Parkway."

The City Council voted Monday to rename a short section of Mission Road between Cason Cove Drive and Conroy Road in Obama's honor.

It was a unanimous vote, but not without debate. The original proposal would have left off the title "president," because the city's 911 computer system can only handle street names of 18 characters or less (not including "street," "avenue," etc.).

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/ne...nt-off-obama-parkway-council-says-no-way.html


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SCORN ON THE FOURTH OF JULY: OBAMA DIVIDES NATION...

Health law risks turning away sick

The Obama administration has not ruled out turning sick people away from an insurance program created by the new healthcare law to provide coverage for the uninsured.
Critics of the $5 billion high-risk pool program insist it will run out of money before Jan. 1, 2014. That's when the program sunsets and health plans can no longer discriminate against people with pre-existing conditions.

Health law risks turning away sick - TheHill.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*President Obama taps Harvard professor *

*By Staff and wire reports
*Wednesday, July 7, 2010 - 

WASHINGTON - President Obama will use the congressional recess to bypass the Senate and appoint Harvard professor Donald Berwick, a controversial patient-care expert who has drawn GOP fire, to oversee Medicare and Medicaid, the White House announced yesterday.
The decision means Berwick, 63, can become administrator of the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services without Senate confirmation.

(11) Comments | Post / Read Comments

President Obama taps Harvard professor - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Obama: GOP trying to "Bamboozle" Voters*



Kansas City, MO (FOX) -- Comparing congressional Republicans to dangerous teenage drivers and binge-spending drunken sailors, President Obama held no metaphor back as he hit the campaign trail for the first of two stops in pivotal mid-term Senate races.
While raising money for Democratic U.S. Senate candidate Robin Carnahan in Kansas City Thursday, Obama tried out some new rhetoric, framing the fall midterm elections by blaming the GOP for the sluggish economy, and urging voters not to give Republicans another chance.
"This is a choice between the policies that got us into this mess in the first place and the policies that are getting us out of this mess, and the other side is banking on people not having a good memory," said Mr. Obama. "They're trying to bamboozle you."
Carnahan, on the other hand, went right after Republican Congressman Roy Blunt, her likely opponent this fall in the race to replace retiring Senator Kit Bond (R-Mo). The Missouri secretary of state brought out a familiar theme that has been used over and over again in elections from the 2009 gubernatorial contests in New Jersey and Virginia to the recent Congressional primaries across the country -- the anti-Washington sentiment.

Full Story:
Obama: GOP trying to "Bamboozle" Voters Row 2, Seat 4


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fox News Poll: Obama Job Approval Down, Few Think Stimulus Helped*

*By Dana Blanton*
*Published July 15, 2010*
*| FoxNews.com*

*







*
*AP*
*July 15: President Obama's job performance rating has dropped overall and hit a new low among Democrats.*

*Most Americans see little benefit from the federal government's economic stimulus plan, as President Obama's job performance** rating drops overall, and hits a new low among Democrats.*

*A Fox News poll released Thursday finds that 43 percent of voters approve of the job Obama's doing, matching a previous low in early April. Two weeks ago 47 percent approved, and a year ago 54 percent of voters approved. His highest approval thus far was 65 percent in January 2009.*
*Some 48 percent of voters disapprove today, which also matches a previous high negative rating.*

*Click here to see the poll.*

*Full Story:*
*FOXNews.com - Fox News Poll: Obama Job Approval Down, Few Think Stimulus Helped*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Better there than on the Vineyard !!*

*For Obamas, a vacation
on island that's seen it all*

Residents of Mount Desert Island in Maine take pride in not losing their heads over the A-list celebrities who shop their stores, dine in their restaurants, and hike their trails. So when President Obama arrives today for a weekend family vacation, he can expect a cool reception.

(By David Filipov, Globe Staff)


*Photos *Presidents on vacation

---------- Post added at 10:55 ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 ----------

*OBAMA WATCH CENTRAL*

*You won't believe what Obama's cooking up now ... *

*Family chef elevated to post as 'senior policy adviser' *

Posted: July 15, 2010
10:15 pm Eastern

By Bob Unruh
© 2010 WorldNetDaily 


You've seen the reports about Van Jones, President Obama's onetime "green jobs czar," and Cass Sunstein, his equally volatile "regulatory czar," and Fox News show host Glenn Beck has put together a list of dozens of such appointees. 
Now here's the newest White House promotion: "Health food czar" Sam Kass. 
"In a comical move even for a czar-happy president who has rewarded dozens of cronies with distinguished titles, the White House has named the Obamas' personal Chicago cook as 'Senior Policy Adviser for Healthy Food Initiatives,'" reports the Washington government watchdog Judicial Watch. 
"It's no joke, even though it sounds like a bad one. The Chicago chef's rapid ascension ... has been kept under the radar for the last month," Judicial Watch said.

Full Story:
You won't believe what Obama's cooking up now ...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*CHICAGOLAND: Obama Returns to Illinois to Stump for Democrat Amid Scandals...*

*BASH WITH OPRAH; FAMILY PHONES IN BIRTHDAY WISHES...*

His birthday companion.









*White House calling: Please will you make a coat for Michelle...*

*







*
*Vacations in Spain for Obama's birthday*

*First Lady 'modern-day Marie Antoinette'...*

*Anger mounts over holiday bill -- paid by taxpayers...*

*ROUNDTRIP FLIGHT WILL COST $148,000...*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lavish Obama vacation in time of economic turmoil raises eyebrows...

*Lavish Obama vacation in time of economic turmoil raises eyebrows*

First lady Michelle Obama is on a five-day trip to a luxury resort along with a handful of friends, her younger daughter, Sasha, aides and Secret Service personnel.

By Peter Nicholas and Katherine Skiba
Tribune Washington bureau

Related

WASHINGTON - As the U.S. economy endures high unemployment and a jittery stock market, President Obama has preached sacrifice and fiscal discipline. But the pictures coming out of a sunsplashed Spanish resort this week may be sending a different message.
First lady Michelle Obama is on a five-day trip to a luxury resort along with a handful of friends, her younger daughter, Sasha, aides and Secret Service personnel. Her office said the first family will pay for personal expenses, but declined to reveal the taxpayer cost for the government employees. The president stayed home in the United States, as did daughter Malia, 12, who is at camp.
The trip provided plenty of fodder for television news shows, talk-show hosts and bloggers.
Critics portrayed the foreign getaway as tone deaf to the economic anxiety back home. Earlier in the week, the first lady was photographed walking through the streets of the Costa del Sol region wearing a one-shouldered Jean Paul Gaultier top.

While president preaches sacrifice, his family frolics in Spain...

Trip cost taxpayers $75k a day...

EAST WING FIRES BACK: First lady took Spain vacation with 'dear friend' whose father recently died...

*PAPER: Time to admit Obamanomics has failed...*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAWsy7VV8oE&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- ‪obama message booed at the boy scout national jamboree 2010‬‎[/nomedia]

*Presidency 'resembles modern-day Ancien Régime'...*

*Obama visiting Dallas to raise campaign cash...*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Obama attacks Bush policies in Bush's home state*

AUSTIN, Texas, Aug 9 (Reuters) - President Barack Obama attacked the economic policies of his Republican predecessor George W. Bush in Bush's home state on Monday as evidence of the way Republicans would operate if given power in Nov. 2 U.S. congressional elections.

At a fund-raising event for Democrats in Dallas, where Bush now lives, Obama said the former president's "disastrous" policies had driven the U.S. economy into the ground and turned budget surpluses into deficits.

Obama defended his repeated references to Bush's policies, saying they were necessary to remind Americans of the weak economy he inherited from Bush in January 2009.

UPDATE 1-Obama attacks Bush policies in Bush's home state | Reuters


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

When exactly is it odrama's term and not Bush's. If I ever had the dispeasure of meeting this good for nothing, low life, admitted drug user, socialist piece of human excrement. I think that would be the only question I would ask, If I could stomach being in that close proximity to him. :stomp:


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

He has got the right mind set.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*First Family to Travel to Florida's Coast; Less than 27 hrs on ground...*








President Obama tours the beach in Pensacola on a previous visit to the Gulf.

 
_by Mike Memoli_
Last month the White House announced that the first family would visit the Gulf of Mexico for a vacation. It's a trip, as Christi Parsons reported at the time, intended in part to "help ward off criticism that, while the president encourages others to go to the Gulf, he will spend his vacation among the elite set on the island of Martha's Vineyard."

*Michelle Obama popularity falls...*

_*Will They Eat Shrimp?*_

*Trip will wait until after WH Ramadan dinner...**

**'Professional left' not ready to back an Obama primary challenger in '12...** 
**PAPER: 10 reasons why Obama presidency is in meltdown...*

*GALLUP: Even the Poor Are Abandoning Obama; Approval Under 50%...** 
**Obama abolishes White House position dedicated to transparency...*

*WH reporters mum about off-the-record lunch with president...*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The bullshit cover-up.*

Poll: Growing number incorrectly call Obama Muslim










By ALAN FRAM, Associated Press Writer Alan Fram, Associated Press Writer - 2 hrs 7 mins ago

WASHINGTON - Americans increasingly are convinced - incorrectly - that President Barack Obama is a Muslim, and a growing number are thoroughly confused about his religion.
Nearly one in five people, or 18 percent, said they think Obama is Muslim, up from the 11 percent who said so in March 2009, according to a poll released Thursday. The proportion who correctly say he is a Christian is down to just 34 percent.
The largest share of people, 43 percent, said they don't know his religion, an increase from the 34 percent who said that in early 2009.

Full Story:
Poll: Growing number incorrectly call Obama Muslim - Yahoo! News

 
The Inside Track 
*MV ready for Obamas*

President Obama, wife Michelle and the girls, Sasha and Malia, will land... 

EDGARTOWN - *President Obama*, wife *Michelle* and the girls, *Sasha* and *Malia*, will land on Martha's Vineyard this afternoon to kick off 10 days of fun in the sun, returning to the posh Chilmark farm where they vacationed last year.
*Air Force One* is set to touch down at the *Coast Guard Air Station* on Cape Cod. The first family will then board a helicopter and fly over to the island. From *Martha's Vineyard Airport* they'll motorcade to *Blue Heron Farm*, the 30-acre hideaway on Tisbury Great Pond with a 10,000-square-foot, fully renovated farmhouse the Obamas will call home until Aug. 29.










27 Comments








Gallery


Lanterns illuminate Oak Bluffs tradition


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

YouTube - BREAKING NEWS! - Is Barack Obama Really A Saudi / Muslim "Plant" in the White House?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_4Oy9DnBX8&NR=1&feature=fvwp"]YouTube- AMERICA! MEET YOUR PRESIDENT (The Real Barack Hussein Obama)[/nomedia]


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> YouTube - BREAKING NEWS! - Is Barack Obama Really A Saudi / Muslim "Plant" in the White House?
> 
> YouTube- AMERICA! MEET YOUR PRESIDENT (The Real Barack Hussein Obama)


*
•His biological father was a Muslim.
•Because his biological father was a Muslim the Islam world thinks he is a Muslim.
•His stepfather was a Muslim.
•As a child Barry was enrolled in school as a Muslim in Jakarta Indonesia.
•Barack Hussein 0bama's first and middle names are Arabic Muslim names.
•0bama recited the opening lines of the Muslim call to prayer, which includes a vow of fidelity to Islam, in flawless Arabic on a radio program. - Nikolos Kristoff, NYTs, 3-06-07
•On that same program he said he thinks the call to prayer is "one of the prettiest sounds on earth."
•0bama belonged to Rev. Wright's (a former Muslim) church for twenty years. Many congregants are Muslims.
•0bama said that the U.S. is "one of the largest Muslim countries in the world."
•0bama holds Muslim celebrations in the WH but canceled the National Day of Prayer.
•President 0bama's religious adviser, Eboo Patel, once deemed the United States "the ideal place for the renewal of Islam."
•0bama does not give gifts on Christmas.
•0bama doesn't celebrate his birthday.
•0bama falsely attributes Muslim participation in the founding of America.
•0bama required that the cross be covered when he gave a speech at Notre Dame.
•Christian symbol covered up during Obama's Georgetown speech
•0bama's first major speech in office was a "Muslim outreach" speech in Cairo Egypt.
•"The American President told me in confidence that he is a Muslim," said Egyptian Foreign Minister Ahmed Aboul Gheit on Nile TV.
•0bama gave strong support to the Cordoba House community center and mosque to be built at the Ground Zero site of Sep. 11, 2001 at a dinner celebrating the day's end of the first day of Ramadan at the WH.
•0bama tasked NASA with a mission of "Muslim outreach."
•0bama referred to his faith as "my Muslim faith" in an interview with George Stephanopolous.
*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Obama blasts lies, disinformation*

President Barack Obama dismissed a recent poll showing that a third of Americans don't know he's a Christian - and blamed an online campaign of misinformation by his conservative enemies for perpetuating the myth that he's a Muslim.

Obama, speaking with NBC Nightly News anchor Brian Williams on Sunday afternoon, was equally dismissive of conservative talk show host Glenn Beck - saying he didn't watch the Fox host's Saturday rally in Washington but wasn't surprised that Beck was able to "stir up" people during uncertain economic times.

Williams, sitting under a tent in a rain-soaked New Orleans, where the First Family commemorated the fifth anniversary of Hurricane Katrina, asked Obama why so many people were uncertain about something so fundamental as his faith. 
Read more: Obama blasts lies, disinformation - Glenn Thrush - POLITICO.com
​


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

THIS IS CNN dumping OBABA !!!!!!! THIS IS A MUST WATCH (ONLY 1.5

I think the mainstream media is having buyers remorse.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

WOW Actually says it as he see's it!!

I am sure he will be fired for not falling in line with the rest of the cool aid drinkers.


----------

